# Hobie Mirage Outfitter



## Russell K

I would really like to buy the Hobie Mirage Pro Angler, but having a soon to be 6 year old grandson, I'm thinking the Hobie Mirage Outfitter would be a better choice. I'll be using it by myself the majority of time, so do you think I'll be happy with the Outfitter or should I buy the Pro Angler?
I'll primarily be fishing in the area by the zoo, but from time to time I'd like to fish in the Gulf.
Any input would be so helpful!
Thanks,
Russell K


----------



## Redalert08

Pro angler ull have enough room in that thing to have a party I have a outback and I have a huge amount of room contact key sailing in Pensacola and they can get u hooked up and be able to try one


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life

Im selling a Pro Angler now. feel free to send me a message and come take a look. I think its definately roomy enough to put your grandson in the back area of the kayak. 

My kayak is Sold.


----------



## Tugboat

I have a PA and I sometimes take my daughter who is 7 she sits in the back and has plenty of room and she loves it because she jumps off the back and easily climbs in while I'm peddling around the PA is heavy but all extras in it make it worth lugging it around it truly is a fishing machine good luck


----------



## Bduv

I've had the Outfitter since 2007. Chose it because I have 9 yr old twin girls that like to fish with me occasionally, been taking them 1 at a time since they were 5. Also take my wife on the very rare occasion that we both have free time.

Outfitter is VERY stable. Handles great solo or with a passenger. I generally don't even take the front Mirage Drive when I have a passenger. I've taken my brother +/- 200lb King fishing in the Gulf without much difference from riding solo.

Have been out 6+ miles in the Gulf. Been caught out in 
storms with seas that I don't want to repeat. Launched and landed on days that most would turn around and go home. Have flipped several times, but only in the surf and only when rushing or not paying attention to conditions.

Inshore, I can stand up for sight fishing. Can throw a cast net, and the front seat well will hold about 3" of water with the plugs in which is great for keeping pinfish or finger mullet alive.

The Outfitter is not as fast as the Revolution, Outback or PA 
but is very stable with alot of extra room when fishing solo. The front seat is great for carrying extra gear (coolers, beer, tackle, bait and even fish from other anglers). 

The only drawback is the seat which is the same as the Revolution or Outback. It can get uncomfortable on a long day 8 - 9 hours on the water. Wish there was a way to upgrade to a seat more like the PA. I would also recommend Turbo Fins and a Sailing Rudder for best performance.

Would I like to have a PA? Absolutely!, been looking for a "Deal" on one as a 2nd yak for my solo trips. But I do think the Outfitter is actually a better fit for fishing tandem as your buddy has an actual seat and is sitting in front, which makes it easier to control the action.

Good luck with your purchase, I'm sure you will be happy either way.

Bryan


----------



## Littoral

I put my 7 yearold behind me in the Revolution and it works great. Obvious the PA would do it. I wouldn't recommend a tandem unless 2 people was by far the most frequent way you would use it. And, in a few years your grandson is gonna be ready for the most awesome birthday present he'll ever get.


----------

